# Sakura touches Hinata booty ~yuri



## .:WokeN:. (Sep 2, 2008)

Uncut/uncensored version is on dA (can't post it here sadly), it has mature content so you need to be registered and 18+ to view it.
Everyone below 18, enjoy the kiss 



Link removed

Reznor for the hell of it.

Edit: Those who don't want to register on dA but want to see the full pic anyways, let me know then I'll send it in a pm


----------



## Rei (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha, I saw that in my dA account. Well, in my watch box, whatever...XD

Its awesome. <3 
<33


----------



## Tieria Erde (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhh I SEE WHAT YOU DID THAR!! Awesome as usual, I obviously saw the DA one. And you still say you can't do nice pr0nz. LIEEEEESSS


----------



## Pengu-Yasha (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks niiiiice...


----------



## Ashiya (Sep 2, 2008)

It's hawt stuff , those two. I've seen the uncensored version. Wonderful job.


----------



## Jaded Heart (Sep 2, 2008)

Hina & Sakura look smexy together, especially in their positions. The soft colors are nice and the overall structure of the picture gives it a gentle yet passionate glow. Absolutely love it.


----------



## Miki Aiko (Sep 2, 2008)

Hot, but not fapible though.


----------



## Euraj (Sep 2, 2008)

Ho... That's pretty sweet.


----------



## Kairi (Sep 2, 2008)

Absolutely lovely


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice title.  But yeah, they sure look nice together. Good clean work and I like how Hinata is caressing Sakura's head and their faces are well done. Hair could probably use some work, but I like the nice warm colors for the entire thing.


----------



## Disturbia (Sep 3, 2008)

Beautiful. Lovely skin tones and poses. <3


----------



## "LADY KISS" (Sep 3, 2008)

Naise sTuff! =D


----------



## Lucrecia (Sep 3, 2008)

this is


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 3, 2008)

Its nice, I like it.


----------



## Alice (Sep 3, 2008)

You know I'm addicted to it


----------



## The Boss (Sep 3, 2008)

GOOD STUFF!!!...


----------



## Uffie (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks lovely pek


----------



## Khyle (Sep 3, 2008)

Hot


----------



## Yαriko (Sep 3, 2008)

pretty nice


----------



## ♠Mr.Nibbles♠ (Sep 3, 2008)

Yuri is always nice once it involves Hinata


----------



## zuul (Sep 3, 2008)

We need more guys like you to spread the yuri love.

Very nice. 

+ rep


----------



## Chillax (Sep 3, 2008)

awesomeness 
love the colors


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Sep 3, 2008)

increidblelly hot nice job


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice.

I <3 Yuri.


----------

